# TBI HDSS review



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Let me start by saying that I like these tweeters, a lot. Are they the best I've heard? No, but very, very nice. 

I'm running a 3-way with an L4 and an RS225 so I have them crossed at 8KHz which almost seems like a crime considering how easily they play low, especially for a small tweeter. I tired them as a 2-way with the RS225 and it's a very viable option for a 2-way. I never noticed any kind of breakup, even at listening levels that were just plain silly. They have excellent extension for a soft dome and are not fatiguing at all but they do drop off on the top end a bit. Nothing huge or anything that'll make you regret running them, just the typical soft dome roll-off so it loses the realism of a good metal tweeter. 

Comparatively, I like them more than my L1s by a pretty good margin but I still like my CDT TW19s a little better, especially in a 3-way. 

They seem to be built very nicely and feel solid and sturdy. Not a fan of the VERY small solder tabs but I'm not a solder tab kind of guy. I'd prefer to see some pigtails with bullets on them. The other included mounting hardware was good, if a bit snug. On the plus side, they'll never fall out! 

Cosmetically I'm torn. I like the color and the simple design but I DESPISE the flea market lettering on them. It does nothing but cheapen what in all other respects is a very nice tweeter. I'd consider keeping them in the car if not for that lettering. If I can't find a way to remove the lettering without damaging the finish I'll incorporate them into some DIY home speakers.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

just blend the lettering in to make it less noticeable [ go from neon white to say "Flat Black" ! ]


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Even that would work. I've just never liked painting around tweeters. I'll fart around with them and see what I can do with them.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> Even that would work. I've just never liked painting around tweeters. I'll fart around with them and see what I can do with them.


After I posted my initial review, I have notice the lettering being a no-no on the DIYma board. What about just wrapping them in Grill cloth?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm not to worried about it for now. When I decide what I want to use I''ll look into it more.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the review Paul. Can't wait to hear the car once you finalize the install.

Zach


----------

